# 4 stroke oil



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sure there are many choices, but I saw that Pennzoil full synthetic motor oil is on sale for $3.99 a quart at Menards. I think I will get me some..http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...nthetic-10w-30-oil-quart/p-1448038-c-9112.htm


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I would never use penzoil. that stuff was known to leave a waxy buildup on engine parts.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I would never use penzoil. that stuff was known to leave a waxy buildup on engine parts.


I think that was true many years ago, however this is a synthetic oil made from natural gas. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is or was a mobil oil ad for this thread. they are watching us again.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Amsoil in my stuff. 

For cheaper stuff, the Motorcraft Synthetic Blend is excellent, about $18 for a 5 qt jug at Walmart. Made by ConocoPhillips.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Never had love for Amsoil after hearing how the original formula was stolen from it's creator Al Fagan of ALL Proof Oils back in the 70's. Amsoil is overrated in my opinion.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Never had love for Amsoil after hearing how the original formula was stolen from it's creator Al Fagan of ALL Proof Oils back in the 70's. Amsoil is overrated in my opinion.


Never heard that before. Between BP's oil-spill cover up and Shell's (Pennzoil, Quaker State) corrupt practices in Nigeria, sadly there aren't many saints in this industry. But unless Amsoil hires local police to enact their own brand of martial law as Shell does, I'll sleep alright at night using Amsoil.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

cabinfever said:


> Never heard that before. Between BP's oil-spill cover up and Shell's (Pennzoil, Quaker State) corrupt practices in Nigeria, sadly there aren't many saints in this industry. But unless Amsoil hires local police to enact their own brand of martial law as Shell does, I'll sleep alright at night using Amsoil.


I have been using Amsoil since the 1980's. I have over 340,000 miles on my car and it still runs great. Amsoil works good. My Polaris XLT snowmobile engine had a broken crank bearing in it 4 years ago. At the time it had 7200 miles on it. The Mechanic said that they would most likely need to totally rebuild the engine since it had that many miles on it.

I got a call 2 days later and the mechanic said we didn't believe it at first so we ran the calipers up and down the cylinders twice and the bores were still with in specifications. He said you could even see the original cross hatch from the factory hone on the cylinder walls. New rings and a light ball hone and a savings of over $350 dollars for new pistons and an overbore thanks to Amsoil.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> I have been using Amsoil since the 1980's. I have over 340,000 miles on my car and it still runs great. Amsoil works good. My Polaris XLT snowmobile engine had a broken crank bearing in it 4 years ago. At the time it had 7200 miles on it. The Mechanic said that they would most likely need to totally rebuild the engine since it had that many miles on it.
> 
> I got a call 2 days later and the mechanic said we didn't believe it at first so we ran the calipers up and down the cylinders twice and the bores were still with in specifications. He said you could even see the original cross hatch from the factory hone on the cylinder walls. New rings and a light ball hone and a savings of over $350 dollars for new pistons and an overbore thanks to Amsoil.


In it's day, amsoil was probably the best, now there are many other synthetics just as good, cheaper, and much easier to find. The quality of metals used in newer engines, trans, diffys, etc, has a lot to do with their durability. Manufacturing processes and tolerances are also important. Amsoil won't help a new mtd piece of junk last any longer and a honda or yamaha will last just as long with or without amsoil. Those that like amsoil, good for you. Those on the fence, save a little money and time, there are many good options.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> In it's day, amsoil was probably the best, now there are many other sunthetics just as good, cheaper, and much easier to find. The quality of metals used in newer engines, trans, diffys, etc, has a lot to do with their durability. Manufacturing processes and tolerances are also important. Amsoil won't help a new mtd piece of junk last any longer and a honda or yamaha will last just as long with or without amsoil. Those that like amsoil, good for you. Those on the fence, save a little money and time, there are many good options.


Or you can look into independent testing and find that Amsoil is consistently in the top three of nearly every oil test, while others are at the top in one regard, and at the bottom in another.
I did a bunch of digging into this about 6 months ago, long story short, I'll only run Amsoil, it's not expensive given the change intervals. It was a no brainer once I dug into the facts.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> Or you can look into independent testing and find that Amsoil is consistently in the top three of nearly every oil test, while others are at the top in one regard, and at the bottom in another.
> I did a bunch of digging into this about 6 months ago, long story short, I'll only run Amsoil, it's not expensive given the change intervals. It was a no brainer once I dug into the facts.


My daily driver is a 2003 Hyundia Elantra GT or as some would say here on the forums the worst of the worst. Last year I drove to the black hill and devils tower and Yellowstone and Glacier National park and at the time it had just under 300,000 miles. This year We took a trip to Toronto and to the Canadian side of Niagra falls. and Then to Detroit and Chicago and Milwaukee too. Here is a picture I have showing my car's odometer with exactly 1/3rd of a million miles.

Right now I am just over 340,000 miles. Averaging 29.5 MPG while going at an average speed of 70mph too isn't too bad either


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

If it was really that much better than everyone else, wouldn't you think the word would be out and everyone else would be out of business?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> If it was really that much better than everyone else, wouldn't you think the word would be out and everyone else would be out of business?


The reason it is not as popular as other oils is it is quite a bit more expensive, plus it is not sold in as many retailers. I can understand other people not buying it because of these issues, but if you are willing to spend a little extra and go out of your way a little more it is a great alternative. I do not mean to push it down anybody's throats, and I apoligize if I did.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> The reason it is not as popular as other oils is it is quite a bit more expensive, plus it is not sold in as many retailers. I can understand other people not buying it because of these issues, but if you are willing to spend a little extra and go out of your way a little more it is a great alternative. I do not mean to push it down anybody's throats, and I apoligize if I did.


Passion for what one believes in is a good thing, especially when it has to do with sharing something that is a good with others. All is good. I love you guys, but i still put my $4 a quart penzoil synthetic in my 524 toro today. ( **** thing better not blow up or I'll be eating crow)


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> Or you can look into independent testing and find that Amsoil is consistently in the top three of nearly every oil test, while others are at the top in one regard, and at the bottom in another.
> I did a bunch of digging into this about 6 months ago, long story short, I'll only run Amsoil, it's not expensive given the change intervals. It was a no brainer once I dug into the facts.


Some of the facts. That is what sold me on Amsoil too. 

Best Top Ten Synthetic Oil Comparisions | Illinois Independent Amsoil Dealer Dave Hubinek


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

More info is always good..Rebut Amsoil's Wear Scar Testing


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> More info is always good..Rebut Amsoil's Wear Scar Testing[/QUOTE.
> 
> Amsoil film strength is 10 times stronger than conventional oils. When an engine is running the only thing preventing the metal from touching each other is a thin film of oil. Mobile 1 is a multi Billion dollar company and Amsoil is a very tiny specialty lubrication manufacture in comparison. Chevrolet does not say that you cannot use Amsoil or that Amsoil is inferior to Mobile 1. Just that Mobile 1 is marketed by a powerful company and Chevrolet chose to simply put in Mobile 1 as the stock factory oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Never had love for Amsoil after hearing how the original formula was stolen from it's creator Al Fagan of ALL Proof Oils back in the 70's. Amsoil is overrated in my opinion.


I've been using Amsoil since 1988. At first I was skeptical. 
After I drove my own cars and ran them 25,000 miles between oil changes with AMSOIL, that changed my mind quick. No more laying on the cold concrete or ground in winter changing oil in the cars every 3000 miles. 

In the long run Amsoil is actually cheaper, because you'd have to change regular oil 8 times to equal one change with Amsoil.

25,000 miles may sound crazy but it's printed right on the bottle, and I've done it now with 10 different vehicles. 

2 of them both ran to 220,000 miles before being sold and traded and were still running with Amsoil when I got rid of them. Another went 180,000 before I sold it. My current vehicles have 205,000 and 180,000 each and are still going strong on Amsoil.

you read that right...I change the oil every 25,000 miles. Add when it's low. I used to change the filters at 12,500 but I don't even bother anymore. I change the filters with the oil at 25,000 miles.

one thing Amsoil WILL do, is find a way past front/rear main seals, oil pan gaskets, and valve cover gaskets. The gaskets have to be in good condition. If they are not, then it will leak more so than regular oil- the quick fix is add 2 bottles of seal conditioner when it's a quart low. Within a short time the seals will tighten up again.

in my old 1982 Ford F150 400M w/4 speed, 4x4, I don't even change the oil. when I drain the Amsoil from the 2 commuter cars, I save it in a gallon Amsoil jug, and add it to the truck as it needs it. And the truck does not smoke. I may change the filter this year. It has not been changed in 10 years, just added to, same filter. but I only use it for hauling. it's the truck the snowblowers are in the bed of, in the videos and pics I put up here.

that's just how good it is. when synthetic first came out, it was being used for NASCAR racing in the 1960's and they didn't change it, they drained it, filtered it, and put it back in.

it's not made from biological byproducts, it's custom made in a lab, so it doesn't break down like regular oil does. 

I also use it in all my 2-stroke engines, i.e. chainsaws, dirt bikes, week wackers, and in my Briggs and Tecumseh 4 strokes. I believe it is the best synthetic oil made, I've tried the others and they are inferior. 

it's been in my Gilson tractor now for 10 years. never changed it. don't have to.

it's really nice going 2 years between oil changes. I just write down the mileage and after it goes 25K, then I change it. some of my cars have only had the oil changed 4 times in the whole time I owned them, then got rid of them.

large over the road tractor trailer truck fleets, often do not change oil. they run synthetic oil, and only change filters and take oil samples from the engine at regular intervals. when there is a certain level of metal particles in the oil, they rebuild the engine. in the long run the companies save a lot of money on oil changes.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> In it's day, amsoil was probably the best, now there are many other synthetics just as good, cheaper, and much easier to find.


There are other good oils to be sure, but few are PAO/Group IV "true" Synthetics. Mobil sued Castrol for calling an oil with Group III base stock as a synthetic oil, and lost. After that most companies did the same as Castrol. There is one Mobil 1 that is still Group IV, the 0W-40 I think.

Royal Purple is also Group IV, and even more people think that's overrated than Amsoil. Running it in my truck now and will be sending a sample to Blackstone for testing next oil change.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

is amsoil part of that amway outfit????


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> is amsoil part of that amway outfit????


NO, not at all.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> is amsoil part of that amway outfit????


No. Amsoil is a small manufacturer of high grade IV level base stock and proprietary base numbers and antiwear additives have tested by independent laboratories consistently to be among the best in synthetic oil products available. Amsoil also sponsors power sports such as snowmobiling and motocross and has a very good following among racers. Amsoil also makes bypass filtration systems that will filter oil down to a fraction of a micron. You simply put a Y fitting into were your oil pressure sender and a small amount of oil is bypass and extreme filtered. On a running engine all of the oil is fine filtered every 25 minutes or so on average. This allows 25,000 miles oil changes before changing out the oil.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

But it is a multi level marketing plan like amway. Gents I just can't find anything on the web showing any major fleets etc that use amsoil. Yes, it is a pretty good product, but other than "independent lab testing" ( of which i could start my own lab with whatever results i want) nobody says this stuff is any better than anything else...http://thesweethome.com/reviews/the-best-motor-oil-for-your-car/


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> But it is a multi level marketing plan like amway. Gents I just can't find anything on the web showing any major fleets etc that use amsoil. Yes, it is a pretty good product, but other than "independent lab testing" ( of which i could start my own lab with whatever results i want) nobody says this stuff is any better than anything else...The Best Motor Oil for the Average Car | The Sweethome


"Nobody says that this stuff is any better than anything else" Well that simply isn't the case. If you'd like to do a little searching you can come up with a lot of folks that say that it one of, if not the best oil produced. Fleets are the last place to look to find who makes a good oil. Most people running large fleets can't afford to tell the higher ups "This oil is more expensive, but it will be cheaper in the long run..." They can only afford to live in the here and now and pay bottom dollar for a satisfactory oil. That being said there are some fleets that run Amsoil. 
I'm not here to convince anyone that Amsoil is the best, all I care to focus on is that it is one of the most consistently highly rated products in the market, and I love the extra peace of mind that Amsoil gives me. Use what you like, you don't have to justify yourself to me, it is your money.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

superedge88 said:


> "Nobody says that this stuff is any better than anything else" Well that simply isn't the case. If you'd like to do a little searching you can come up with a lot of folks that say that it one of, if not the best oil produced. Fleets are the last place to look to find who makes a good oil. Most people running large fleets can't afford to tell the higher ups "This oil is more expensive, but it will be cheaper in the long run..." They can only afford to live in the here and now and pay bottom dollar for a satisfactory oil. That being said there are some fleets that run Amsoil.
> I'm not here to convince anyone that Amsoil is the best, all I care to focus on is that it is one of the most consistently highly rated products in the market, and I love the extra peace of mind that Amsoil gives me. Use what you like, you don't have to justify yourself to me, it is your money.


Peace of mind is what I would say too. Last year my son and I drove to the Black hills and Devils tower and then Yellow Stone. And then Glacier National Park. At the time My 2003 Hyundai Elantra had just under 300,000 miles. I was driving 80mph in Montana because if you went the speed limit of 75 you would cheese people off. This year my car was used on a trip to Toronto Canada and the Canadian side of Niagara Falls. 333,333 MILES while just getting going while in Duluth. Right now I am writing this while in the extreme NE corner of MN known as Ely. Some might say your nuts going on a cross country trip with a car that has over 300,000 miles on it but I would bet the engine and transmission are in better shape than a car that only used conventional oil with less than 1/2 the miles. That is what I call piece of mind.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Superedge88 and GustoGuy, I'm not trying to say it isn't a good product. I know you guys have had great luck with it and that's cool. Hey, if it was on the shelf at menards and the same price or cheaper i might buy some too. Yes, there are a ton of people that swear by it but they nave no credentials. They are just people. No major university, transportation company, or anyone with real clout uses it or recommends it over any other major oil. Oil is oil. Change it and a filter if it has one at the manufacturer recommended intervals and check your oil levels on a consistent basis and you will be fine.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> No major university, transportation company, or anyone with real clout uses it or recommends it over any other major oil.


You really think this is true because you did a Google search?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> You really think this is true because you did a Google search?


Can you prove otherwise? I'm trying to be open minded. I just like facts to back something up especially when someone says something is miles better than anything else.Here, good FACTS from people from legit companies....http://www.truckinginfo.com/channel...bes-goes-beyond-extended-drain-intervals.aspx


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just a thought on extending past the manufacturers recommended oil change intervals, it most likely will void your warranty should you have any type of mechanical failure. They don't hand out a free pass if you tell them "But i was using Amsoil and I'm supposed to be able to go 25,000 between oil changes". The customer will be paying for that repair.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have never gone 25,000 miles and I believe Amsoil recommends bypass filtration plus oil analysis for extreme duty. But the have tested their oils to run that long and have information to show so. Now I have been using Amsoil since 1989 and have always had goo results. All synthetics are better then conventional oil. Even today's conventional oil are tons better than the oils that existed 20 years ago. 3 oils consistently test among the best. Redline, Amsoil and Royal purple. Even Mobile 1 is an excellent oil. I am willing to try new things and I look for data to support the claims to. Just about any synthetic oil will help your car make it to 200,000 to 300,000 miles plus today's metallurgy in engines are also better than what existed year ago.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> ... Oil is oil. Change it and a filter if It has one at the manufacturer recommended intervals and check your oil levels on a consistent basis and you will be fine.


Then I assume that you buy the bargain basement oil from Walmart? I'm sure you can find some people that say it works great. 
If you aren't comfortable with the information you're finding about amsoil then you probably should avoid using it.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Can you prove otherwise?


I can't, my opinions are based on using the product.

EDIT: This is from a google search I did. Some people use it. Not for everyone, but some like it. Much like anything else.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> Then I assume that you buy the bargain basement oil from Walmart? I'm sure you can find some people that say it works great.
> If you aren't comfortable with the information you're finding about amsoil then you probably should avoid using it.


I can't say for sure about walmart because i don't remember. However i know i have used their house brand atf due to it's low price and it works fine for me. As long as the oil label on the bottle shows the product meets the requirements of the vehicle or item you are working on it's fine. I have used cheap autozone oil, orielly oil, and many more. As i have said oil is oil. I probably wouldn't use Mobile 1 either, just too expensive.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> I probably wouldn't use Mobile 1 either, just too expensive.


The Ford Motorcraft Synthetic Blend is well regarded (tests out there if you care about those things) and it's about $18 for a 5 gallon jug at Walmart. Running this now in my wife's car, will send in a sample to test when it comes time to change it.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> The Ford Motorcraft Synthetic Blend is well regarded (tests out there if you care about those things) and it's about $18 for a 5 gallon jug at Walmart. Running this now in my wife's car, will send in a sample to test when it comes time to change it.


Thanks, good price. I might have to get some.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GIBBS is now a senior member, wooh hooooooooooo.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> GIBBS is now a senior member, wooh hooooooooooo.


Oh,oh guess that means I babble a little


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Aug 20, 2014)

So what AMSOIL viscosity does everyone here use?

I just changed the oil this morning in my 10 HP Tecumseh, used some 0w-30 Signature.

Note I just bought a new Ariens 24 Platinum, what does everyone use in the AX engines? Have some 5w-30 Valvoline in qts and will use that to brake it in and then switch to the Amsoil 0w-30.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Turbozcs2003 said:


> So what AMSOIL viscosity does everyone here use?
> 
> I just changed the oil this morning in my 10 HP Tecumseh, used some 0w-30 Signature.
> 
> Note I just bought a new Ariens 24 Platinum, what does everyone use in the AX engines? Have some 5w-30 Valvoline in qts and will use that to brake it in and then switch to the Amsoil 0w-30.


I Use 5W/30 in the cars and 10W/30 in every other gasoline engine I have. I have over 340,000 miles on my daily driver and it still runs great. I also changed the transmission fluid as well to Amsoil.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gibbs296 said:


> Superedge88 and GustoGuy, I'm not trying to say it isn't a good product. I know you guys have had great luck with it and that's cool. Hey, if it was on the shelf at menards and the same price or cheaper i might buy some too. Yes, there are a ton of people that swear by it but they nave no credentials. They are just people. No major university, transportation company, or anyone with real clout uses it or recommends it over any other major oil. Oil is oil. Change it and a filter if it has one at the manufacturer recommended intervals and check your oil levels on a consistent basis and you will be fine.


Here is an engine that has gone over 900,000 miles with out a rebuild. It was used by a dealer who ran a delivery service. The engine is from a 1999 Full size Chevy Van.

Remember when I had my bearing break in my 1996 Polaris XLT snowmobile? The mechanic said that the engine will most likely need a complete rebuild since at the time the engine had over 7,200 miles on it. Two days later I recieved a call from the shop and they said that they ran the calipers up and down the cylinders twice and the caliper mearsurements showed the bores were still with in manufacture specifications and the original cross hatch hone could still be seen on the cylinder walls. Here is for your reading enjoyment.


Yes, Amsoil does cost more than the Bargin basement oil but you can drive it over 15,000+ miles on a single oil change and the Amsoil would still be better at that time than the bargin basement oil brand new right out of the bottle.
http://www.millionmilechevy.com/custom-1/Million%20Mile%20Broch.pdf


----------



## noplugs4me (Jan 28, 2014)

I am bringing back to life a old thread. I used to be a AMSOIL Dealer. I was for about 7 years now. While I don't make a ton of money doing it I started selling it because I really like the product. I had a 2001 Dodge Ram with a Cummins Turbo Diesel. I ran that truck for 200,000 miles and only changed the oil 9 times. I would have the oil tested at each change and there was never any abnormalities in the oil. When I was a dealer I had a guy that I sold to that had a 1997 Cummins that had over 1.3 million documented miles on it. He only shut it off 2 times a year to change the oil and other maintainance. He ran amsoil in it from new. 3 rebuilt trannies and I think he had a head rebuilt once. Never anything done to the lower end of the engine. While I don't sell it anymore I still use it in my wife's Durango and all of my small engines in my mowing business. I even use the AMSOIL 2 stroke oil in all my hand helds. The only reason I don't run it in my powerstroke 7.3 is because of the HPOP that runs the injectors. It shears oil so bad that I can't do the 25,000 change interval. It is in everything that requires oil in everything that I own. I have never had a problem with anything lubricated with AMSOIL. From my bearings on all my trailers to the tracks on my overhead door in my garage. -Jason


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried amsoil in both my goldwings with both having the same results, lifters ticking
I tried mobil1 for motorcycles in both wings with both having the same problem as when using amsoil and went back to 4t castroil for those. I would never go much past 5000 miles before changing oil on any of my motorcycles or tintops. all ope that require an oil change get it once a year, I've been using mobile1 in them mostly because I can pick it up on the way home from work. with age I've gone from having a garage full of oil for the next oil change to " i'll pick some up on the way home


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey look was that a shooting star


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where, where 

It's oil for a snow blower. Pick up some synthetic and you're good. Don't forget to check out auto parts stores for sales too.
Why synthetic, best reason I can give you is that the engines turn over a little easier and in my case (like many others) I don't have a heated storage area.
If you run conventional oil it's likely the engine will outlive the machine as long as you keep the proper level and change it twice a decade.

Back before I had a brain and before synthetic was available I rarely changed oil in my lawn stuff. Used whatever I had left over from the cars and NEVER lost an engine even though the stuff was black.

Everyone has a favorite brand. It just seems most of these oil threads go crazy with who's oil is the best. If you really want to try and prove how much better your favorite is than someone elses you need to go here -> Bob Is The Oil Guy | The Internet's Number One Motor Oil Site
They are serious about oil.


----------

